# h:outputText und null-value (JSF)



## Marsman (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich verwende in JSF eine datatable, die auch Daen mit null-values enthält. Leider wird dann die gesamte Tabelle nicht angezeigt. Wie kann ich nun beim hutputText eine Umsetzung von null z.B. in Leerzeichen erreichen? Ich habe etwas über Converter gelesen, hoffe aber, es gibt für das simple Umsetzen von null etwas einfacheres. Kann man evtl. einen Defaultvalue angeben oder so?

Titus


----------



## happy_robot (27. Nov 2007)

schau mal nach "empty":

zum beispiel so:

```
<h:outputText value="#{bean.value}" rendered="#{!empty bean.value}"/>
<h:outputText value="     " rendered="#{empty bean.value}"/>
```

mfg


----------



## Marsman (29. Nov 2007)

Jo, prima. Das funktioniert. Danke.


----------

